

Google's car upsets the media – 1M miles/0 accidents - laurentsabbah
http://www.skepticink.com/incredulous/2015/05/14/googlecars-1-million-miles-with-0-accidents-upsets-media/

======
lukaslalinsky
Whenever I read an article on self-driving car having accidents, the focus is
on the fact that the accidents were caused by humans, not the self-driving
cars. In my opinion, that does not matter at all. Driving a car responsibly is
about predicting possible problems caused by other drivers and actively
avoiding them. There are many bad drivers out there and until self-driving
cars replace all of them, they have to be ready to deal with them.

